# chihuahua litters born march 2009



## patspetals (Feb 25, 2008)

hello I am Pat of Patspetals .I would like to invite you to visit my web site 
www.chihuahuasatkent.co.uk to see the stunning litters I have .
CURRENTLY HAVE SOLD TWO BEAUTIFIL GIRLS AND ONE BOY 
there are 3 girls and 4 boys still available from two litters .prices vary 
these are kc registered small smooth coats ready end of May for new homes 
many photos on my web viewings now deposit secure ...12 weeks free insurance many extras ,please email me on [email protected]

look forward to hearing from you......pat


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hi Pat, you have some beautiful dogs, and i'm so jealous.I love the long coated chihuahua's..
ps..your not far from me.*


----------



## dulcie (Oct 13, 2008)

Pat they are sooo gorgeous, i have a long coat boy called Milo. Your really close to me to i am just in Maidstone, just have to get working to convince OH we need another one !

Also have you ever seen the royal canin chihuahua biscuits ? we got some for milo yesterday and i cant see much difference in them to the normal stuff !?!?

Dulce x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice chi's...

Aw whats wrong with the little one thats say Slight fault hence price £1100..?


----------



## patspetals (Feb 25, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Hi Pat, you have some beautiful dogs, and i'm so jealous.I love the long coated chihuahua's..
> ps..your not far from me.*


hello nice to hear from you. I am pleased you like my chihuahuas

are you thinking of having one .
would you like to exchange a link on web sites .

PAT


----------



## patspetals (Feb 25, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Nice chi's...
> 
> Aw whats wrong with the little one thats say Slight fault hence price £1100..?


HI

MY SWEET GIRL IS A REAL BEAUTY her little fault is on her nostril a little tiny 
opening ,which as she grows seems to be sealing .vet says no problem .nothing needs to be done ..

would you like to see some more photos if so email to [email protected]

pat


----------

